# Mythos on eBay..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mythos-victoilria-arduino-coffee-grinder/381326146521


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm gonna guess it'll go for £780...totally plucked out of the air, I haven't a clue.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That was quick.

I thought that dfk would stick with it a bit longer than that!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's at £301 with 7 days to go, so got a fair way to go yet.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Judging by the sellers full and accurate description, he knows bugger all about grinders. Just remember, there are good ones and bad ones


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its a 2008 model, he wont sell early







it is more than likely an ex waitrose one so will be high volume, but could still be a good buy


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I was looking at that earlier, it dosen't convince me somehow.....


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'll wait for a Mythos One...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Couple of PAT stickers on the back of it, as Dave says probably ex-Waitrose. Guy's description really doesn't inspire confidence. Does this model have a shot counter?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheapness. I was tempted!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Wowzers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Would have been worth a go at that price.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I nearly dropped £450 on it as a punt - not cos I could afford to - but you know!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's what used mythos is worth now!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

When used R120's are going for that I might get me one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got a used dalek model you can have for that


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I meant get an R120 when they get to the same used price this Mythos sold for.

But if I was after a Mythos I'd rather have a dark one than this silver/white/mint green one. I can't decide what colour it was....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mr O said:


> When used R120's are going for that I might get me one


Soon as R120s hit sub £1k I'm there!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Edited post as it meant to say dalek


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

who got this then...it all went quiet on here.....perhaps everyone forgot?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> That's what used mythos is worth now!


If this is the new price point then we should see a lot more owners on the forum


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

£390. I'm guessing that's a good price.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

GCGlasgow said:


> £390. I'm guessing that's a good price.


who knows? It could be knackered. If it was, head would not have said that! guess we will never know now. It was a crap colour anyway. no-good points advertised, unknown shot count.....maybe £390 was too much


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

When I asked how many shots it had done he said it did 1, 2 and 3 shots. Helpful.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No different to buying any other grinder on ebay. The chances of something being seriously wrong are slim and most parts replaceable. You can never know what something is worth second hand without an knowledgeable first hand inspection, but £390 imho is a very good price, all taken into account.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> No different to buying any other grinder on ebay. The chances of something being seriously wrong are slim and most parts replaceable. You can never know what something is worth second hand without an knowledgeable first hand inspection, but £390 imho is a very good price, all taken into account.


As long as it is what it purports to be, and you will not know till you get it. Was the seller being vague or did he know what he was doing? Mythos parts are not widely available and on the whole, very expensive


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That mythos you traded is losing value every minute you have it Mr Kidd...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> As long as it is what it purports to be, and you will not know till you get it. Was the seller being vague or did he know what he was doing? Mythos parts are not widely available and on the whole, very expensive


He was pretty obviously not in the know but that doesn't mean he wasn't also being vague!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> He was pretty obviously not in the know but that doesn't mean he wasn't also being vague!


The point I am making, is that no one is in a position to say if £390 is a good price or not based on a bad ebay advert and a lowish end price


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That mythos you traded is losing value every minute you have it Mr Kidd...


Maybe boots, but imagine how your vastly over priced nut grinder is plummeting as well, especially with the alleged new expensive burr set!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Maybe boots, but imagine how your vastly over priced nut grinder is plummeting as well, especially with the alleged new expensive burr set!


Only a problem if I sell


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wait till the Peak arrives, then you will find out!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Wait till the Peak arrives, then you will find out!


Lets put this to bed shall we.....

Money where you considerable mouth is please

£20 I am not the first person to own a Peak grinder on here

£40 that I still have the Ek by end of Jan 2016

£100 that you buy another electric grinder for before me ( for transparency , i have kick started a hand grinder due end of this year )


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> The point I am making, is that no one is in a position to say if £390 is a good price or not based on a bad ebay advert and a lowish end price


I've never agreed with you more.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I did not say you would be the first so that bets void

I don't care if you have the EK in Jan 2016. That will be cos the Peak is in short supply and the last bet, of course I will buy another grinder before you....it's my hobby


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I did not say you would be the first so that bets void
> 
> I don't care if you have the EK in Jan 2016. That will be cos the Peak is in short supply and the last bet, of course I will buy another grinder before you....it's my hobby


Chicken


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The bet, is that you will never buy a Peak. Name your stake


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The bet, is that you will never buy a Peak. Name your stake


and how do i win that ..from beyond the grave

silly bet


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is easy. Let us say that I am suggesting you will buy a Peak within 2 years from today.

All the excuses you have made so far about not owning one are twoddle!

Simple bet. £5 as the amount is irrelevant, it is the principle. You like to know exactly who is buying what and why, but you do not like being scrutinised!

So, man or mouse boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> It is easy. Let us say that I am suggesting you will buy a Peak within 2 years from today.
> 
> All the excuses you have made so far about not owning one are twoddle!
> 
> ...


i only enjoy what you buy dave , no one else delivers quite the same comedy value ..

i put three bets infront of you ...

put up or shut up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Your bets are nothing to do with the topic in question. Do not try and turn the tables. You will own a Peak within 2 years. Find your way out of that one!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Your bets are nothing to do with the topic in question. Do not try and turn the tables. You will own a Peak within 2 years. Find your way out of that one!


Nothing to get out of ....its a dull bet , 2 years , where is the excitement in that

at least mine has something the forum could follow this year ....

Ill dontate the winnings to charity , if you want

Your is no fun and no risk and rubbish mate

but Ill take your bet if you take one of mine though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Give me a propa bet then. I am saying your name is on a Peak. I do not know when. Why don't you bet me that I will own a Mouse Sqeak?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Give me a propa bet then. I am saying your name is on a Peak. I do not know when. Why don't you bet me that I will own a Mouse Sqeak?


Take one of the bets ...i took yours....

Come on man up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will take bet 3 for the same stake as you, even though I know I will lose to demonstrate nothing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I will take bet 3 for the same stake as you, even though I know I will lose to demonstrate nothing


£5 .......you really are all mouth


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I? Because of what. I know you are desperately trying to deflect this away from yourself!

So, for clarity, just state what your bet is please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Am I? Because of what. I know you are desperately trying to deflect this away from yourself!
> 
> So, for clarity, just state what your bet is please


Bored , really bored now

Ive accepted your bet , didn't run anywhere

Dave , you don't have to take a bet with me , i just wanted to see if you had the knackers to do it , without all this piffle

If i buy a peak in 2 years you win £5

Yawn...


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It's got to be £300 minimum or Dave's a ponce.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When's the date guys


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Accepted. If you are bored, then spend less of your time trying to make me look stupid! We each have a £5 bet we do not want, but when I lose my bet as grinders are a hobby I will not look as daft as you and your smoke screens


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Accepted. If you are bored, then spend less of your time trying to make me look stupid! We each have a £5 bet we do not want, but when I lose my bet as grinders are a hobby I will not look as daft as you and your smoke screens


it really doesn't take up much of my time , you do most of the leg work for me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots, just imagine how you are going to feel when your Peak turns up and you have the dilemma of revealing it or keeping schtum


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

You to have been at it so long it's got to late to make a coffee now or you'll be up all night......it's made me chorkle a few times though but I haven't really learnt anything unfortunately, shame lol


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I remember a long time ago this was a thread about a Mythos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> I remember a long time ago this was a thread about a Mythos.


Lol. must have depreciated another £50 by now


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You two should get a room!

I bet you are grudgingly very fond of each other like Spok and McCoy. They always argued like cat and dog too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> You two should get a room!
> 
> I bet you are grudgingly very fond of each other like Spok and McCoy. They always argued like cat and dog too


boots and I are the best of pals....dont worry about the banter on here....in private, he does know his place....LOL


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> I've never agreed with you more.


Even if it was goosed you could turn it round for a profit. I think the white/cream one is nicer


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Even if it was goosed you could turn it round for a profit. I think the white/cream one is nicer


says the man who drinks tango....!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> says the man who drinks tango....!


Better than sheep shiny


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I hate it when Mummy and Daddy argue.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

TomBurtonArt said:


> I hate it when Mummy and Daddy argue.


We have been through this before

As in the song ..." Annie I'm not your daddy ....."


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

... Boots, you're Mummy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

TomBurtonArt said:


> ... Boots, you're Mummy.


That makes dfk your daddy....it's no wonder we are are one parent family

Son of a Gun


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

TomBurtonArt said:


> ... Boots, you're Mummy.


Boots needs a shave..


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

TomBurtonArt said:


> I hate it when Mummy and Daddy argue.


I rarely actually laugh out loud, but this is an exception. LOL!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Still this has manged to take the focus off the r120 for a while


----------

